# -



## jw (Feb 13, 2013)

-


----------



## Curt (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 13, 2013)

I swoon


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm all choked up! I wonder if might borrow this sentiment to present to my wonderful wife


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 13, 2013)

I printed that out and will give it to my wife tomorrow! Too funny! 

(along with a "real" card...just sayin'...)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 13, 2013)

That was great!


----------



## CJW (Feb 13, 2013)

Now that card would make a girl feel truly necessary!!


----------



## Zach (Feb 13, 2013)

Now I know what to give my girlfriend tomorrow!


----------



## LeeD (Feb 13, 2013)

That is very funny!


----------

